# 100g single species tank. victorian suggestions?



## tony111 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wondered if anyone had any suggestions here?

I'm planning a new tank with the intention of keeping a single species, or at most two. The tank will be l 72"x h 24" x d 16" (180x60x40cm). There'll be good filtration and water quality. I have experience with Tangs but not Malawis or Victorians. The tank will be well lit with metal halides and have as much rock work as is suited.

My aim is to establish a display tank featuring a single species. I'd like a species that would breed readily in the tank, creating a colony of adults and varying ages of juveniles.

At the moment my front runners are:

1 neolamprologus. brichardi - not the most colourful, but graceful shape and movement and great colony builders. 
2 tropheus - I love these fish but would they get too big and rowdy? How readily would they breed? 
3 labidochromis caeruleus 
4 pseudotropheus saulosi

I haven't included any victorians as I don't know anything about them. Is there a lake victoria species that fits this niche? Any advice gratefully received. Happy xmas Tony


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yu may try with Pudamilia nyererei or Pundamilia sp" blue bar"
I think one species amongst this both can live with the combo yu gave.
xris


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi tony111,

For a single species set up consider Neochromis omnicaeruleus makobe, they are lively enough and will keep you interested as single species which can become a bit tiresome after a while.

You can see some of the variations here 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=201188


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

You might want to post this in a different forum as two of the four you list are mbuna, either of which, BTW, would be just fine. You might want to stick to mbuna if you want breeding and color. Peacocks/haps and most Victorians are going to have blah-looking females.


----------



## tony111 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you all for this advice. I'm still undecided on fish but busy with planning and ordering hardware.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I would also read the Species article about the brichardi. yes they are good colony builders however they will likeky kill tankmates in order to do this.


----------



## Mr.Thc (Mar 19, 2010)

MBIPIA LUTEA are very appealing in a species tank.


----------

